# Which clubs in Leeds are good for alt/indie/R&B/punk/rock?



## electric.avenue (Jul 11, 2009)

Basically, which are the best clubnights in Leeds for music and a good time? 

OK, I live near Leeds and ought to know, but I've been doing a web search, and a lot of the places mentioned seem to have shut. I haven't done that much clubbing in Leeds recently, and want to arrange a night out, plus have been asked recently for recommendations.

Like rock, alternative rock, punk, indie, R&B, ska. Don't like cheesy stuff. Also not tooooo expensive would be good.

I already know The Cockpit is brilliant for live stuff, and what's on at Leeds Uni is good. I know Halo and Quilted Llama are good too. And the Faversham which is more like a club than a pub.

Want to know about: other venues, and is there much going on at Leeds Met Uni?

Is The Warehouse still going?

What's Revolution/Electric Press like?

Is TigerTiger naff?


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jul 16, 2009)

Joseph's Well always used to be awesome for live punk and metal


----------



## Edie (Jul 16, 2009)

I really don't like the kind of music you're into, but I can confirm that TigerTiger is indeed very naff, and obscenely overpriced. It's worsed only by Norman's. Fuck me that place is _hideous_. 

Take it you've been to the Cockpit?


----------



## Northern Uproar (Jul 17, 2009)

Faversham all the way = always a good laugh in there on a weekend or if you like indie etc there is a monthly night at the uni called Brighton beach which plays anything from indie to northern soul, mod etc used to be at the cockpit but they needed a bigger venue.

Used to be ace when it was at the sweatbox that is the cockpit


----------



## electric.avenue (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone for the info.

@ Edie - no, I haven't actually been to the Cockpit, shock, horror. Keep planning to, but it never happens, and I'm a bit skint.  Plus when I do go to gigs it always seems to be out of Leeds.

Is Joseph's Well shut now?


----------



## clandestino (Jul 19, 2009)

This is a few years old now but it might be helpful:

http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/leeds.html


----------



## electric.avenue (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, ianw - looks interesting.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 20, 2009)

the faversham is mint.


theres a lot of fine young ladies there, if thats the sort of thing you're into...


----------



## electric.avenue (Aug 1, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> the faversham is mint.
> 
> 
> theres a lot of fine young ladies there, if thats the sort of thing you're into...



Naw, I'm more into fine young men! 

But thanks anyway - yes, the fav is mint.


----------

